# Command and Conquer Generäle -die Stunde Null auf Win 7Ulti 64 Bit mit GTX 570 SLi ??????



## DaMikexXxn (30. Januar 2012)

*Command and Conquer Generäle -die Stunde Null auf Win 7Ulti 64 Bit mit GTX 570 SLi ??????*

Wie kann ich Command and Conquer Generäle inkl addon Diestunde Null auf Win 7 Ultimate 64 Bit spielen ??
Hab EVGA SC+ Gtx 570 Sli in Betrieb
Kompitabilitäts Modus win Xp SP2 und win Vista Sp1 auch schon ausprobiert und Administratoren rechte..
Nix geht spiel läuft ur zum Lade bildschirm der Blaue wo eben C+C steht ich komm nicht mal ins Spiel selbst rein (((
Hab mich schon so Gefreut...


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Command and Conquer Generäle -die Stunde Null auf Win 7Ulti 64 Bit mit GTX 570 SLi ??????*

Ist das so schwer mal die Forensuche zu nutzen!?!?!? Das Thema gab es gefühlte zehntausend Mal seit Relaese von Windows Vista ..

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...startet-nicht.html?highlight=generals+windows

^
|
Auszug aus der mysteriösen, obengenannten Funktion....

Alternativ lernen Google zu nutzen... 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site=www.extreme.pcgameshardware.de+generals+windows+7


----------



## XE85 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 SC+ Sli*

Erstelle eine options.ini Datei in die du folgendes reinschreibst:



> AntiAliasing = 4
> DrawScrollAnchor =
> GameSpyIPAddress = 0.0.0.0
> Gamma = 50
> ...


Die kommt dann in den Ordner "Dokumente/CCGenerals Stunde Null".

Bei mir läuft das so einwandfrei. Die Einstellungen kannst du dann im Spiel anpassen - die werte also einfach so in die ini kopieren und nicht verändern.

mfg


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Command and Conquer Generäle -die Stunde Null auf Win 7Ulti 64 Bit mit GTX 570 SLi ??????*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer mal die Forensuche zu nutzen!?!?!? Das Thema gab es gefühlte zehntausend Mal seit Relaese von Windows Vista ..
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...startet-nicht.html?highlight=generals+windows
> 
> ...


 
Du hast zwar recht, kannst aber etwas lockerer bleiben. Es gibt auch die Alternative, VM-Software zu nehmen, was meist unkomplizierter ist, als sich nach solchen Frickellösungen zu richten. Aber ich denke das du hier How to Run C6C Generals on Win7 64bit - ComputerBase Forum deine Antwort auch findest. War ein Bookmark wegen gleicher Probleme


----------

